# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà hàng ngon ở Hà Nội

## 24hvang.com.vn

Sẽ là một cơ hội tuyệt vời để trải lòng với Hồ Tây, khẽ thì thầm theo cơn gió mơn man từ mặt hồ thổi đến và ngồi thưởng thức trọn vẹn tinh hoa ẩm thực – giây phút đó mọi lo âu và nỗi buồn sẽ chẳng thể làm phiền bạn nữa. Cơ hội có một không hai để bạn chìm đắm trong không gian rất nhẹ nhàng và thư thái và thưởng thức những món ăn ngon từ truyền thống đến hiện đại, từ cầu kỳ sang trọng đến đơn giản, dễ ăn,... tại Nhà hàng Phương Nguyên. Bạn sẽ được đắm mình chìm vào sâu lắng, nhẹ nhàng thưởng thức hương vị của cuộc sống qua bàn tay tài ba của người đầu bếp trong từng món ăn.



Nhà hàng Phương Nguyên vào buổi tối



Điểm đặc biệt, hấp dẫn thu hút thực khách tại Nhà hàng Phương Nguyên là ở đây. Với vị trí đắc địa, tọa lạc tại số 51, 53 Tô Ngọc Vân, PNhà hàng Phương Nguyên khoe mình trong vẻ đẹp lung linh, thơ mộng của Hồ Tây. Sở hữu cho mình một không gian rộng rãi và thoáng mát cùng với lối kiến trúc độc đáo hình con thuyền lớn, sang trọng nhưng vẫn giữ được những vẻ đẹp vốn có mà thiên nhiên ban tặng, Phương Nguyên luôn mang đến cho thực khách Hà thành những cảm nhận đặc biệt khi đến thưởng thức tại đây.








Nhà hàng  với những lợi thế về địa điểm và không gian đã thu hút được sự chú ý và quan tâm của thực khách bởi phong cách mới lạ và độc đáo. Sở hữu không gian rộng rãi và thoáng đạt cùng phong cảnh lãng mạn của Hồ Tây, Phương Nguyên được rất nhiều thực khách lựa chọn để tổ chức những bữa tiệc, hội nghị của công ty, cơ quan, các sự kiện như biểu diễn thời trang… đặc biệt là tiệc cưới của các đôi tình nhân hay đơn giản chỉ là những bữa ăn đầm ấm sum họp gia đình.














Không chỉ vậy, thực đơn nhà hàng cũng là điều chinh phục bất kỳ thực khách nào đến với Phương Nguyên.  Nhà hàng  với một thực đơn vô cùng phong phú và đa dạng, từ những món ăn truyền thống của dân tộc cho đến món ăn mang phong cách Âu. Từ những món ăn chế biến giản đơn cho đến những món ăn cầu kỳ, rồi các món gắn liền với bữa cơm gia đình cho đến những món ăn dành cho các bữa tiệc liên hoan,  những món được chế biến từ cá, từ gà, thịt bò, chim, vịt, các đồ hải sản…như gà quay mật ong, mực tươi nướng, bò hầm sỏi… rồi đến những món rau như nộm thập cẩm bò khô, nộm ngó sen tôm thịt, nộm cần ruốc… tất cả đã tạo nên một Phương Nguyên với phong cách ẩm thực đa dạng, sẵn sàng phục vụ và thoả mãn nhu cầu của những vị khách khi đến với nhà hàng.

 


















Với kinh nghiệm lâu năm và phong cách phục vụ tận tình, chu đáo, các buổi tiệc ở Phương Nguyên được tổ chức chuyên nghiệp, đem đến cho bạn những phút giây vui vẻ và sảng khoái, để bữa tiệc của bạn trở nên hoàn hảo nhất. Đặc biệt đối với những đôi uyên ương, Phương Nguyên mang đến trong ngày hạnh phúc của bạn sẽ trở thành những kỷ niệm đẹp đầu tiên, mở đầu cuộc sống mới hạnh phúc cho các tân lang – tân nương. Và, để ngày hạnh phúc càng thêm hoàn hảo!

 






Còn gì tuyệt vời hơn sau một ngày làm việc bận rộn và mệt mỏi bạn được thả mình trong không gian thoáng đãng, phóng tầm mắt ra phía xa nơi mặt hồ yên ả về đêm để bỏ lại những lo toan xô bồ của cuộc sống. Bạn có thấy Hồ Tây về đêm đẹp giống như người thiếu nữ ngồi buồn thả hồn mình bên dòng sông để rồi chợt thấy lòng mình lâng lâng với cảnh sắc tuyệt đẹp này. Không có bất kỳ nơi nào ở đất thủ đô này có được không gian lý tưởng như “con thuyền” Phương Nguyên, đó là những cảm nhận của thực khách về Nhà hàng Phương Nguyên.









Với đội ngũ nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp, cùng sự biến hóa từ đôi bàn tay khéo léo của các đầu bếp giàu kinh nghiệm, Nhà hàng Phương Nguyên sẽ tạo nên một bản hòa tấu hấp dẫn, thực sự lôi kéo, làm hài lòng cả những thực khách khó tính nhất.

Hãy đến với chúng tôi để “con thuyền chở niềm vui” – Phương Nguyên được phục vụ bạn!

----------


## xuanquyetdp

sang trong va lich su wa! k bit do an o day co max lam k nhi?

----------


## amthuc

nhìn nhà hàng đẹp quá món ăn lại hấp dẫn nữa.


Lưu ý: Không đặt backlink trong bài viết. Nếu tái phạm lần sau sẽ xóa bài và ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod

----------

